# Most thrilling moment in LOTR



## The Mormegil (Nov 7, 2001)

What are the most thrilling moments of the LOTR trilogy?


----------



## Merry (Nov 7, 2001)

The first page wasn't that striking for me, it wasn't until the end that I realised how important the beginning was. I voted for the Rohirrim in the Pelennor fields as this is an amazing battle. You fill up with an enormous sense of hope as the horsemen join the battle late and charge the enemy.

I would also have voted for Smeagols speech in the dead marshes as it is truely beautiful. I love the way that he opens up and shows his true character and almost a sense of remorse for what he has become.

Ps. Please avoid calling LOTR a trilogy!! It tends to open a whole new can of worms!!!

   

Good poll by the way!


----------



## Telchar (Nov 7, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Mormegil!


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 7, 2001)

Welcome, Mormegil! As I have explained in one of the threads, I think that the Moria-scene was the most thrilling. 
Yes, good poll.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 7, 2001)

I'd say the Rohirrim at Pelennor, but Moria is a very close second.


----------



## Thorondor (Nov 7, 2001)

I thought the Sam and Shelob was the most exciting. Just because of Sam the simple hobbit wooping that mean old spiders butt. It was truly a change in charactor for him.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2001)

I was waffling between Shelob and Moria when I noticed I'd completely overlooked the Rohirrim's charge into battle -- I think it was some of JRRT's best writing: 

"Fey he seemed, ror the battle fury of his fathers ran like new fire in his veins, and he was borne up on Snowmane like a god of old, even as Orome the Great in the battle of the Valar when the world was young. His golden shield was uncovered, and lo! it shone like an image of the Sun, and the grass flamed into green about the white feet of his steed. For morning came, morning and a wind from the sea; and darkness was removed, and the hosts of Mordor wailed, and terror took them, and they fled, and died, and the hoofs of wrath rode over them. And then all the host of Rohan burst into song, and they sang as they slew, for the joy of battle was on them, and the sound of their singing that was fair and terrible came even to the City."

The language is short and rythmic like the beating of hooves and so chock full of ME archetypal goodness!

I've have my PC background set to the movie's published background with the standards of Rohan and Gondor: http://www.lordoftherings.net/media/desktops/jo_desktop1_1024.jpg

That scene is my most anticipated in the movie and if PJ messes it up, I'll throw a hissie fit.

I'll throw in this little nugget too: My most dramatic scene is the company's passing of Argonath on the Anduin, seeing the massive statues and Aragorn's apparent transformation. That one always catches me right here. (I'm pointing to my heart)


----------



## Grond (Nov 7, 2001)

Gandalf and a Balrog sittin' in a tree.... k i s s i n g


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Nov 7, 2001)

I voted for Moria. It was a difficult poll though, _they're all so good!!!!_


----------



## Talierin (Nov 7, 2001)

ARGH! I went and voted for Eowyn, but didn't see the Rohirrim! I would have voted for it. That part makes me cry.......Oh well, Eowyn is my second fave exciting moment.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 7, 2001)

Welcome Mor...I like Eowyn slaying the Witch King, because of how she stood up, a mere human, against the Witch King, and actually killed him.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 7, 2001)

Don't ask me to pick a favorite!!! I can't choose! They whole series is amazing, and I refuse to pick a part!


----------



## The Mormegil (Nov 7, 2001)

I love posting these polls. I'll have to sit down and think of some other interesting moments within LOTR. Admittedly the ride of the Rohirrim does bring about goosebumps on me when I read those passages.
I really enjoy the portrayal of heroism in literature and Tolkien really is a master of it. However only 2 people thus far voted for Eowyn slaying the witch king. That probably is my favorite. Imagine the courage she had to summon; to stand tall, (seemingly) alone against one of the most wicked and mighty beings in middle earth; in the face of such despair!

A sword rang as it was drawn. 'Do what you will; but I will hinder it if I may'
'Hinder me? Thou fool. No living man may hinder me!'
Then Merry heard of all sounds in that hour the strangest. It seemed
that Dernhelm laughed, and the clear voice was like the ring of steel. 'But no living man am I! You look upon a woman. Eowyn I am, Eomund's daughter. You stand between me and my lord and kin. Begone, if you be not deathless! for living or dark undead, I will smite you, if you touch him.'

......gives me goosey bumps. Eowyn quickly dispatches the winged beast with one swing of her sword; a moment later she drives the sword home into the witch king's mantle. adios Nazgul #1. Man it don't get much better than that! (all this and she was a "babe" to boot!). Whew!


----------



## Wyvern (Nov 8, 2001)

*My most thrilling LOTR moment....*

Well, it is none of those choices. For me, I would have to say when Sam comes home at the end of rotk.

Wyvern


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 8, 2001)

I wouldn't call that part thrilling, but it nonetheless always makes me cry. "I'm back..."


----------



## Telchar (Nov 8, 2001)

When Eomer and Aragorn meets on the Pelennor Fields..


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 8, 2001)

I picked when Ewowen slayed the Witch King, muy excitingo , and uhhhh Grong, I am insulted. 
j/k


----------



## Grond (Nov 8, 2001)

Sorry Mithrandir. Just my way of letting everyone know that my favorite scene is Gandalf barring the way of the Balrog on the bridge.
"YOU CANNOT PASS... I AM A SERVANT OF THE SECRET FIRE, WIELDER OF THE FLAME OF ANOR. YOU CANNOT PASS. THE DARK FIRE WILL NOT AVAIL YOU, FLAME OF UDUN. GO BACK TO THE SHADOW! YOU CANNOT PASS."


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 8, 2001)

Yea Iknow man, I was just jokin' w/ you. that scene actually tied w/ the one I picked.


----------



## temptress (Nov 15, 2001)

I personaly can't think of a replay to this poll. I enjoyed every page. Before this book I was not interested in fantasy or fiction, however after reading LotR I will be reading so much more.


----------



## Telchar (Nov 16, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Temptress! 

Grond; That's one of my fav quotes..


----------



## Beorn (Nov 16, 2001)

Yup yup...welcome...


----------



## Thorondor (Nov 16, 2001)

Welcome. . .Welcome. . .Welcome!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Nov 16, 2001)

*Slaying of my Boss*

Actually,

Wasn't it Merry that slayed my Boss? Eowen struck the first blow didn't she (as well as killing his mount)? But Merry had his sword (which the Witch King originally had locked safely away til I traded it for some good weed in leiu of my paycheck...then Merry picked it up, or actually Tom I think gave it to Merry from the pile at the Barrow Downs) which was forged by the men of the Westernese for the express purpose of slaying the Witch King. The stab behind the knee actually killed the Witch King Nazgul dude cause it was woven with spells. Then it dissolved into smoke as do all weapons that strike the Nazgul, blah, blah, blah.

I beleived that to be the case correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Grond (Nov 16, 2001)

The way I read the quote in Appendix A of LOTR, Eowyn, in fact, slew the Witch-king (Lord of the Nazgul). Quoting, "For her shield arm was broken by the mace of the Witch-King; but he was brought to nothing, and thus the words of Glorifindel long before to King Earnur were fulfilled, that the Witch-king would not fall by the hand of man. For it is said in the songs of the Mark that in this deed Eowyn had the aid of Theoden's esquire, and the he also was not a man but a Halfling out of a far country, thogh Eomer gave him honour in the Mark and the name Holdwine." 

Given that Merry is said to have aided Eowyn, I would argue that he did not in fact slay the Witch-king but only wounded him and that it was Eowyn's blow to his head that rendered him to nothingness. After all, her sword was broken into many shards, evidence that she contacted his undead head.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Nov 17, 2001)

> Merry's sword had stabbed him from behind, shearing through the black mantle, and passing up beneath the hauberk had pierced the sinew behind his mighty knee.





> with her last stregnth she drove her sword between crown and mantle, as the great shoulders bowed before her. The sword broke sparkling into many shards. The crown rolled away with a clang.



So it was a joint effort, but Eowyn gave the final fatal blow.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 19, 2001)

Remember that Merry is not a man either, and would be insulted if you called him such.

Though the battle of Helm's Deep stands above the rest. Sure, the forces of Mordor were overthrown, sure, we think Gandalf is dead, but nowhere does the power of Tolkien's writing come out more than in the interplay between the elf and the dwarf.

"you have bested my score by one, master Gimli"

does anyone else think that Legolas was just letting Gimli win?
'foots


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 20, 2001)

Nope. But Legolas would surely have won, given equal circumstances.
Gimli was dropped totally in the thick of things, and if he hadn't gone Orc-die-die-die-beserk he wouldn't have survived. Legolas just has his knife up on the walls of Helm's Deep.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know about that. An axe is a fiersome opponent, and if its very large and sharp it can be quite devastating. (I accidentally cut my thumb today, chopping wood. *ouch*) A knife, nevermind how big, is not very effective against heavy scimitars and thick armour. But a bow is, and it is quite safe as it is a long distance weapon.


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 20, 2001)

> So passed the sword of the Barrow-downs, work of Westerness. But glad would he have been to know its fate who wrought it slowly long ago in the North-kingdom when the Dunedain were young, and cheif among their foes was the dread realm of Angmar and its sorcerer king. No other blade, not though mightier hands had weilded it, would have dealt that foe a wound so bitter, cleaving the undead flesh,breaking the spell that knit his unseen sinews to his will.
> - _The Battle Of The Pelennor Fields_



the sword is/was merry's as picked out for them by tom bombadil. this passage always implied to me that it was merry who dealt the death-blow - and eowyn who took the initiative, as it were.

i hope this helps!


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 20, 2001)

Being brainy beyond reason, I forgot to say in my last post that I voted for the slaying of the witchking. it takes my breath away every time i read it.

ps i have chrinoc tryping disredor - so dont take the piss abpout my erratoc spillung. im veryt senstiver about its.


----------



## Cian (Nov 20, 2001)

It's already been posted that Merry "aided" in the deed of bringing the Nazgûl-lord to nothing, and I agree the principle "deed-doer" is Éowyn ~ also of note, the cries of the WK after each strike: in pain after Merrys, but with: _" ... a voice bodiless and thin that died ..."_ after Éowyn struck. 

The barrow knife may have indeed been extra bitter, even in the hands of an unnoticed halfling, but the Wraith was not "reduced" to nothingness by that blow in my opinion. Also, Tolkien explains (regarding a hypothetical similar strike) to Zimmerman in a letter:



> "There is no fight. Sam does not 'sink his blade into the Ringwraiths thigh', nor does his thrust save Frodo's life. (If he had, the result would have been much the same as in III 117-20: the Wraith would have fallen down and the sword would have been destroyed." JRRT



"Fallen down" seems quite the understatement for a 'reducing/killing' blow Imo 

"_Éowyn_ Sister of Éomer, wife of Faramir; slayer of the Lord of the Nazgûl in the Battle of the Pelennor Fields." from Unfinished Tales


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 20, 2001)

I was hoping that someone would have found that quote.
I agree, Eowyn certainly distracted the Dark Captain, but i would say that Merry (not born of man) with his sword broke the spell.

really, can you kill the undead?

for if you can't, go Merry.
'foots


----------



## Grond (Nov 21, 2001)

If you'll look back one page on this thread... you'll see that I did indeed cite the quote. It is fairly clear that Merry pierced the sinew behind the Witch-king's mighty knee; but if he in fact slew the Witch-king, someone please tell me what caused Eowyn's sword to break into shards. Surely contact with a mere crown resting on a now non-existent head, would not cause such an action. Please re-read the quote in the book if you doubt me. It is on the fourth page of the chapter entitled "The Battle of Pellenor Fields".


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 21, 2001)

If you notice, both the swords that struck the witch-king were destroyed. Eowyn's shattered and Merry's melted away. I think that the with difference in their passing Tolkein was making a symbolic point. to wit WK was already dead, therefore a common weapon would not have the power to take his 'life'. The sword of Westernesse was tailor-made for just such a deed.


> No other blade...would have dealt that foe a wound so bitter...breaking the spell that knit his unseen sinews to his will


 It follows from this quote that 

a. Merry's sword caused the final destruction of WK
b. No other sword than Merry's could have done so, it being made especially to do this deed
c. Not being corporeal, Eowyn's sword could not have caused the WK's 'spirit' (you know what I mean!) to be released from his will.

That what Merry did was pretty serious is clear from the arm that struck the blow going numb. I can't recall if Eowyn's swordarm went numb too.. will someone look it up? If it didn't, it would probably mean that although she did get a strike in, it was after WK had been finished off - in the lag between being jabbed in the back of his knee and his unseen sinews actually disintegrating.

As to Tolkein's reference to a hypothetical similar strike Cian, I haven't read The Unfinished Tales, so I can't really comment but, as the passage in The Battle of the Pelennor Fields wasn't specifically referred to, maybe he just changed his mind?

OK I have to stop, this post is HUGE.


----------



## Grond (Nov 21, 2001)

Sorry Gil. I just disagree. In the LOTR, The Houses of Healing, Aragorn says, "...It is the shield-arm that is maimed; but the chief evil comes through the sword-arm. In that there now seems no life, although it is unbroken.""...Alas! For she was pitted against a foe beyond the strength of her mind or body. And those who will take a weapon to such an enemy must be sterner than steel, if the very shock shall not destroy them. "

It seems that Eowyn did, in fact, strike the Witch-king after Merry had pierced the sinew behind his mighty knee. Merry indeed delivered a telling blow and one that wounded the Witch-king as he had never been hurt since becoming a Nazgul... but it would appear that Eowyn struck the death blow. Else, why is her sword arm lifeless and why did her sword break into many shards? It is understandable that Merry's sword, too, would melt away. The Witch-king was one bad dude.


----------



## Walter (Nov 22, 2001)

The question who killed kenny ... ooops, the Lord of the Nazgul even ... seems to be interesting enough for an own thread, I almost feel tempted to start one.

But for now I'll just throw in my 5 cents here: 
It seems to me that Merry indeed played the basic role for the wound that had been done by his blade - if memory serves me well it was the one he got after Tom Bombadil had saved them in the barrow downs - made the Nazgul "vulnerable" for the "final strike" of Eowyn.

Right before the part that has been cited by Gilraen the "passing" of Merry's sword (or dagger) is described, followed by a short reference about the sword and it's fate - does anyone know whether there is more said about this somewhere else?


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 22, 2001)

AAAAAAAaaaarrrrrghhh! (Even a Queen of the Dunedain has to let go sometimes)  This is a perfectly maddenning topic, and Walt is right, it probably does deserve its own string. It has consumed this poll on what part of the LotR was whose favourite. 

I'm also a tad peeved because I just realised that I misread Cian's last post before I replied to it, making myself look like a gormless...gormless thing. 

You're right Cian, 'fallen down' is an understatement for killing the WK; but your quote still doesn't explain what the (now ubiquitous) passage in the battle of the pelennor fields was all about. What in Westernesse would e the point of spending aeons crafting a special sword to make the WK of Angmar FALL DOWN!!!!!?


----------



## Grond (Nov 22, 2001)

Gil, the sword of Merry was no different or more specially imbued with power than the swords obtained by Samwise, Pippin or Frodo nor any other weapon made for combat during the war between Arnor and Angmar. All were blades forged during the time when their chief foe was the Witch-king of Angmar. Having said that, the very quote you cite lends credence to the view that Merry wounded the Witch-king, 

"So passed the sword of the Barrow-downs, work of Westernesse. But glad would he have been to know its fate who wrought it slowly long ago in the North-kingdom when the Dunedain were young, and chief among their foes was the dread realm of Angmar and its sorcerer king. No other blade, not though mightier hands had wielded it, would have dealt that foe a wound so bitter, cleaving the undead flesh, breaking the spell that knit his unseen sinews to his will." 

I believe the author was referring to the sinews behind the Witch-king's mighty knee. (The exact quote in TROTK is "...pierced the sinew behind the mighty knee.") He also speaks of a wound, not a fatal wound. Like you said, this subject probably deserves its own thread.


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 22, 2001)

ps (i have posted a thread for this)
bear with me grond, i can be amazingly thick-headed at times...
if no other blade had the power to deal a blow as bitter...

a. what could be more bitter than death?
b. tolkein wrote it as, no other blade, meaning that, luckily for them, merry's sword was somehow different from all the others picked out at the barrow.


----------



## Theif (Nov 27, 2001)

I voted for when Frodo defies the Nazgul, I love that bit.
Hey what about when the Ents trashed Isengard? I know it wasn't described as much as some other parts, but it was still exciting.


----------



## Ghan-buri-Ghan (Nov 27, 2001)

*Eowyn slays the Witch King*

Everytime I read LOTR I find a different scene that I lke. I re-read the slaying of the Witch-King several times, because to me it was such a powerful scene. A truly moving side-story about the plight of Eowyn having to disguise herself to join the battle. I think she is one of the most intriguing characters JRRT came up with, her obvious fascination with Aragorn; her longing to leave her fathers castle; being torn between her duty and fustrations at being left behind. And all this Tolkien so subtly describes within the main plot and then she and Merry become the slayers of one the most powerful evils in Middle-Earth, hence thrusting her role into great significance. It just shows the true prowess of Tolkien's storytelling genuise.

Good Poll and I am glad to find this mailing list. It is nice to have forum for all my random thoughts about such a powerful story.

Thanx


----------



## Telchar (Nov 27, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Ghan-buri-Ghan!


----------



## Grond (Nov 27, 2001)

Welcome Ghan!!

May I have your leave to pass through the Druadain Forest??


----------



## Walter (Nov 28, 2001)

Hello and welcome, Ghan


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 29, 2001)

What news from Druadan Forest, Ghan? 
Welcome.


----------



## Orin (Dec 2, 2001)

*Scouring of the Shire*

The most exciting for me was, oddly enough, when the hobbits went home to kick some tushy. (In the modest, polite, English, stiff-upper lip fashion.) Should have had that as a choice in the poll. Since it wasn't? The Moria bit.


----------



## Lantarion (May 26, 2003)

Major bump!
It's been a long while since the last vote; so if you haven't yet, please do!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (May 26, 2003)

Thanks. Since I barely had gotten my computer by Dec. 2001, I doubt if I had voted. 

I had to pick Eowyn of those choices given, but there are many not listed that I would have preferred. 
Most exciting to me were moments like: Sam hearing that Frodo wasn't really dead, at Cirith Ungol; Frodo claiming the ring for himself at Mt. Doom; Sam spilling the beans about the ring to Faramir; The Mouth of Sauron laying the Mithril coat in front of the gang at the Black Gate; and Merry and Pippin greeting Theoden at the gate of Isengard. Tolkien had a way with surprising you when you least expect it.


----------



## Beleg (May 26, 2003)

For me it's a tie between Option (A) and Ewoyn slaying the Cheif Ulari. But on second thoughts Option (A) wins through.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2003)

I added the last three options.

My vote goes to Gandalf's confrontation with the Witch-King, even though it never actually takes place. The Witch King breaking down the door of the mighty city and Gandalf silently waiting there...wow! The first time I read this I was on the edge of my seat!  

My second pick would be Gandalf vs. the Balrog. I'm a sucker for all these 'high and mighty' confrontations.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

GREAT poll... Well for me the answer was when Gollum slipped... I was jumping for joy and about to cry cuz Gollum died! He WAS Middle Earth! So sad... But in a close second was when Gandalf stood up to me. What a fool. And in an even closer third was when the Murderer Murdered me. Stupid hag... If she didn't have that midget's help I would have been laughing at her right..... *NOW*. But she cheated, so I was actualy very surprised.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *So sad... But in a close second was when Gandalf stood up to me. What a fool.*



It is the Witch-King who calls Gandalf 'Old fool', but are you sure that Gandalf was the fool there?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

Umm.... Uh.... *Scratches head*. What exactly do you mean? Yes, he was the fool. I just broke down a big honkin gate and he's sittin on some horse... That's foolish! His horses eyes can't even glow red! That's what I call being foolish. Although I'm not entirely sure I understand you'r question...

Oh I think I know what you're asking. Sure, I probly would have gotten by undead brains blown out by some big spell of his, but that's only cuz he's immortal. I would have broken his body though... If it weren't for them stupid Rohhirim I would have hurt that old body pretty bad... *Shakes fist*


----------



## Rhiannon (May 26, 2003)

Eowyn slaying the Witch-King has always been, hands down, my favorite moment in LOTR (closely seconded by Eowyn and Faramir on the wall).


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

I'm so offended! How was that the best? Psh. While it was exciting, and thrilling, it left a big empy hole right here. *Points to heart*. Haha. But from a readers standpoint I was also very surprised.


----------



## Rhiannon (May 26, 2003)

I have told this story before, but my dad has been reading LOTR to me since I was six years old, and it has been my favorite scene since the very beginning; my whole life, when I'm upset or something, it's the scene I get my dad to read to me.


----------



## 33Peregrin (May 26, 2003)

I voted for Frodo defying the Witch King at the Ford. It was a very hard choice, but it is what stood out to me the most when I first read the books (Probably because Arwen wasn't there....) Some very close ties are Eowyn, Gandalf on the bridge, and Gollum with the Ring.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

I voted for Gandalfs confrontation with the witch king. I always like to see Gandalf in a display of his true power, and this was one of those times.


----------



## Niniel (May 29, 2003)

Éowyn (and Merry, don't forget him) slaying the Witch-king has always been one of my fav parts of the book, so I voted for that. But Gandalf confronting the Mouth of Sauron would be my second choice.


----------



## Turin (Jun 1, 2003)

After I read the Hobbit starting LoTR was awsome, you feel like your embarking on a new adventure.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 1, 2003)

It is hard to say which is the most thrilling moment cause the whole book is thrilling.What is more,in different moments there are different things which thrill me when I re-read the book for *n* time.
Let's say that for this moment I like :
The Rohirrim sweep the Pelennor Fields


----------



## Manveru (Jun 28, 2003)

I voted ''Gandalf 'confrontation' with the Witch-king''
(did I mention I like this guy...)
Any exciting moment with the grey (later whiteI've never liked this colour) wizard is the best...
After all ... he is my loremaster and my guide


----------



## hashberry (Jul 9, 2003)

*I have absolutely no idea!!!!* 

For me, LOTR is a replacement of the bible (i'm as heathen as u get). So, whatever my mood is depends on which extract I feel like readin' and how thrilling it is. But I do love a good swordfight. (or any scene with Eomer!lol!


----------



## king theoden (Jul 16, 2003)

To me the most thrilling moment was the battle at the end of book.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Jul 16, 2003)

*all of them*

There really wasn't one amazingly thrilling part in the book. There were some boring parts (the boring list is shorter). I was constantly drawn into the book and kind of given a new sort of energy in the thrilling moments. There wasn't just one.


----------



## Brytta (Jul 16, 2003)

I voted for Éowyn and the Witch King. 

But I see this scene as the culmination of the entrance of the martial impact of the Rohirrim into the war against Sauron.

The chapter begins with a sweeping view of the battle as the Rohirrim rove across the Field putting the enemy to flight. The perspective then moves in more intimately to tell the story of two brave and desperate souls, Meriodoc Took and Éowyn of the House of Eorl.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 16, 2003)

Hear, hear! Of course, Eowyn and the Witch-King specifically is my favorite for obvious reasons....


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jul 17, 2003)

I answered this a few months ago with 6 or 7 moments, but now I can narrow it down. 

The most thrilling part to me was Frodo mightily claiming the ring for his own. "I will not do this deed!" Followed by the ensuing stuggle and finger biting.
And I think the reason is because you have already read thru three books with your mind programmed towards a specific outcome, and then this surprises you. 

(Though, in retrospect, it couldn't have been any other way.)


----------



## Courtney (Jul 17, 2003)

I picked the part with shelob. Yuck! Big giant spiders! And everyone thought Frodo was dead.


----------



## elfearz (Jul 20, 2003)

*Welcome, Mormegil!*

good idea for a poll. My choice would have to be Gollum...


----------



## Mithrandread (Jul 21, 2003)

There are a number of moments for me:

I mentioned somewhere else about this one: The point in the Battle of the Pelennor Fields where everyone thought that the Corsairs of Umbar was upon them, when instead, it was Aragorn & Company coming to aid in the battle; the subsequent reunion of Aragorn and Éomer.

Gandalf defying the Witch-King--but then, I am strongly biased towards him for reasons I have told elsewhere.

The March on Isengard by the Ents, and the scene where Gandalf deposes Saruman.

When Gandalf heals Théoden King, and his battle cry.

When Éowyn and Merry take down the Witch-King, in fulfilment of the prophecy.

When Saruman and Gríma Wormtongue finally meet their doom.

In other words, practically everything in your poll, which I should have read first, before I posted!


----------

